# How do I find out how many shares a company has on issue?



## scha9799 (28 March 2013)

Hi all,

How can i find how many shares have a company issued already ?

how many outstandin share in CSL Limited ?

in the annunal report ?
 which section of the annunal report ? where exactly in the annual report ?


Thank you in advance

Taylor


----------



## skc (28 March 2013)

scha9799 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How can i find how many shares have a company issued already ?
> 
> ...




Best to either look for most recent announcement (Appendix 3B which relates to share issues) or from your broker / data provider.

Google finance have them as well but there's no guarantee that they are correct.

http://www.google.com/finance?cid=674959


----------



## McLovin (28 March 2013)

scha9799 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How can i find how many shares have a company issued already ?
> 
> ...




Under note 20, "contributed equity". CSL is buying back its own shares so the figure in the annual report will be out of date by now. Iress says 497,370,629 as of yesterday, but that number might be out by a couple of days/weeks. The most recent form 484 will probably be most reliable.


----------

